# My first slingshot



## Smorgle (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just make my first slingshot . I try to make something that look like a moorhammer. I inspire my self out of Tobes and Pawpawsailor photos.

I make this slingshot out of a olive wood fork from a 200 to 300 years olds olive tree that died in a nursery ( instead of make fire wood out of it i've ask the nursery if I could recycle it and they give it for free!!!!  )










I cut a fork out of it!!










and work my way to my first slingshot that i'm pretty proud of what came out of it. ^_^




























Now i would need some advise from you guys i pass trough the sanding phase from 80, 120, 260 and finish by 320. Now i would like to know what finish you recommand me to do on this?? :help:


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow ... very nice wood grain ... the only thing I would do is a linseed oil bath and final polishing ... nothing else ... congrats ...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Arturito said:


> Wow ... very nice wood grain ... the only thing I would do is a linseed oil bath and final polishing ... nothing else ... congrats ...


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

This fork has definetely a lot of character. Your woodworking is exceptional for your first slingshot! Great, I am looking forward to see more of your works. Like Arturio said, I also would use just boiled linseed oil.

Cheers Simon


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

You just prolonged the life of that wood for another 300 years!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## Smorgle (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks you guys for all your kind word!! :blush:

About the linseed oil, how it work, you make it boil and than you sook the wood in??? After that you put a wax on it but whit one??(bee wax)?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Some excellent grain on that one. Its a keeper.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Olive wood has beautiful character. I think this is exceptional for your first. Glad you rescued it from the fire.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Great find and great job.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Excellent build. !

For a first try at slingshot making thats is somthing special. !

Congratz on the nice new slinger.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

are you sure thats your first!!!!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That is going to be absolutely drool worthy after a linseed oil bath! Great piece!


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Smorgle said:


> Thanks you guys for all your kind word!! :blush:
> 
> About the linseed oil, how it work, you make it boil and than you sook the wood in??? After that you put a wax on it but whit one??(bee wax)?


I think the title "boiled linseed oil" is misleading. From my understanding you don't need to boil it. If anyone knows more about it please correct me. Here is a picture from wombat who did a great build log about using different oils as a finish. Here's the link to the thread: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14688-linseed-vs-urethaneas-a-build-log/









The Gopher did also tests with BLO some time ago and published it here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15624-the-use-of-boiled-linseed-oil/

Yes, you can apply the wax after the linseed oil has dried und burnish it. I have also heared of craftsmen using their own mixture. They heat the wax up and mix it with the oil and apply this. I would start with a oil bath and after that decide if you want to apply wax or not. It's up to you.


----------



## Smorgle (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks again all for your words!!!



superman365 said:


> are you sure thats your first!!!!


yes is my first i've just always work wood whit my dad in his shop (Québec), but now that i'm in South ouest of France I'm going solo, whit out all his tools :banghead: . your words affect me, because it means that I have lost nothing from does years whit him!

here is a link to the path a made in illustrator(hope it can help someone like the other path help me)http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/79-moorhammer-inspire-path/



Gardengroove said:


> Smorgle said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks you guys for all your kind word!! :blush:
> ...


Thanks you Gardengroove for those link a have a bit of reading to do . When I'll put the finish on it i'll do a better picture in the nature!!

A nother question what color of thera-band will you guys suggest I would like to start shooting target to be able to shoot (after lots of practice) Black-billed Magpie, and after that for a good meal Columba palumbus since i dont use fire weapon.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I guess I'm in love!!!! :wub:

You're truly an ARTIST. Priceless that one :bowdown: :bowdown: And that design it's already a valuable classic (at least for me)

Please ...DON'T GIVE UP doing slingshots. Never!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## jimmysworking (Nov 30, 2012)

First?!? That is beautiful. C'est bonne. I think I remember that from 9th grade French. If not, forgive me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

You asked about what wax to use. For final waxing I like to use a good furniture wax which contains Carnuba wax. Here is a link:
http://www.woodcraft.com/PRODUCT/2002036/2476/BEALL-CARNAUBA-WAX-512-X-2-X-58.ASPX?refcode=10INGOPB&gclid=COOSp7m-4bQCFQSf4Aodd1MAxg

but just google "carnuba furniture wax". It makes a nice hard finish.

That is a beautiful piece of wood and you did a professional job on it. I hope you have the tools you need to get good use out of that Olive tree.


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Good job bro looks good!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That looks awesome. You should be proud.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

superman365 said:


> are you sure thats your first!!!!


My same exact thought! But I read further down he has worked with wood before with his dad, so that explained a lot!

That is a beautiful piece of art! Looking forward to seeing more of you in the future.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Stello (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful wood, very good work and nice slingshoot. Need linseed oil to finish but not olive oil (smelling kitchen). :naughty:


----------



## Lars (Jan 4, 2013)

verrrrrrrryyy cool

i like it

the idea is from JÖRG SPRAVE


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

I LOVE the grain on it!!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks boombastic your first one :thumbsup:


----------

